# Orijen came out with a freeze dried



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I just got a trial sample of Orijen Tundra, which is a whole prey diet (90% venison, bison, duck, quail & trout) and 10% fruits, veges and botanicals). Wow. Sunny loved it. I am currently using it as a topper for his Acana and it is a hit. 

I like it has novel proteins and I think might be a little rich for him alone, but it's a great topper.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

That sounds great as a topper. I put 1 Stella and Chewys patties as a topper and Brandon loves it. He also get as a topper cottage cheese, or yogurt, I save the American cheese for training. That's his favorite.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

